# Baby chicks



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Just saw this


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

Cute story. Bet the customer that was supposed to get that order wasn't too happy about not getting their order though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Yup. I sure would be. First, that's alot of chicks that never get there but then also 106 chicks at lets say $2.50 a bird...that's $265. That's alot of Jack, Jack!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yup. I sure would be. First, that's alot of chicks that never get there but then also 106 chicks at lets say $2.50 a bird...that's $265. That's alot of Jack, Jack!


Yep. They could have been going to someone who planned to resell them for a higher price though like a feed store or an individual that resells on CL. It's a little early for feed stores to start carrying chicks though so I would think more likely an individual who planned to resell.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yup. I sure would be. First, that's alot of chicks that never get there but then also 106 chicks at lets say $2.50 a bird...that's $265. That's alot of Jack, Jack!


Jack, Jack ?????  - money eh - beer tokens, dosh, Spondulicks, brass I have heard of and use but Jack, Jack is a new one - Like it

I would have gladly taken in 106 roadies - great hens


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok now wait a minute. while the story was written VERY well (cute, entertaining, etc)....but they SHIPPED the chicks to NY - Fingerlakes region?!?!?!  If they're going to argue that the chicks couldn't POSSIBLY survive being shipped again...why not MD, or VA, or WV?  Hmmm...and NY is CLOSER than Alabama? I mean...really? There MAY be a FEW hours difference...but STILL. I guess they're "saving" these animals from a fate worse than DEATH by being sent to the original PURCHASER! 

That's like the VEGAN farm I read about at T-day. All of their 'rescued' chickens lay eggs. But they don't EAT them...HEAVENS NO! They carry them out to the woodline and leave them there for the 'critters' to eat! OH YES! Let's ENCOURAGE racoons and foxes to breed and eat chicken eggs! Good intenions....just glad I don't live near them!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only Jack but it sounds better when you finish it with Jack too. Example: "That's how you do it!" or "That's how you do it, Jack!"

So add the Jack on then also use "Jack" for money (common at least here) and you get, "That's alot of Jack, Jack.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

> and leave them there for the 'critters' to eat! OH YES! Let's ENCOURAGE racoons and foxes to breed and eat chicken eggs!


People.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 11, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok now wait a minute. while the story was written VERY well (cute, entertaining, etc)....but they SHIPPED the chicks to NY - Fingerlakes region?!?!?!  If they're going to argue that the chicks couldn't POSSIBLY survive being shipped again...why not MD, or VA, or WV?  Hmmm...and NY is CLOSER than Alabama? I mean...really? There MAY be a FEW hours difference...but STILL. I guess they're "saving" these animals from a fate worse than DEATH by being sent to the original PURCHASER!
> 
> That's like the VEGAN farm I read about at T-day. All of their 'rescued' chickens lay eggs. But they don't EAT them...HEAVENS NO! They carry them out to the woodline and leave them there for the 'critters' to eat! OH YES! Let's ENCOURAGE racoons and foxes to breed and eat chicken eggs! Good intenions....just glad I don't live near them!


Reminds me of a similar rescue in my area. They seriously promote veganism on their Animal rescue site. The rescue only farm type animals and try to get them adopted out. BUT, they WONT let you adopt them if you admit you plan to eat them! Oooohhhhh Kaaaaaayyyy. 

There just aren't enough homes out there for all the food type animals to start putting restrictions on what you can do with an animal once you own it, IMO.    Takes all kinds I guess...

And Im glad I don't live near the rescue CocoNut mentions,  Just what I need, predators who have been HANDED a fresh taste of eggs who will go right for MY flock should the chance arise. Don't they know they are contributing to an IMBALANCE of the natural order of things by feeding the predators?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey, the BEST kind of animal is the kind that you can eat if you don't like it or it doesn't work out and people don't look at you weird.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw do you watch Duck Dynasty?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

haha Yes I do. Why? Do they say that in the show?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree Straw...however, some people will always look at you weird for eating your animals...errr...or should I say horrified?  

A few years ago, someone came to see our brand new baby lambs...one (Abbey) was a pure white, beautiful lamb...she could not believe how adorable she was and said...this one makes me think of "the Lamb of God"...promise me you will never eat Lamb of God.  Fast forward a year later...she mentions she has always wondered about lamb chops... but never tried them...so, we invite her and her hubs to supper for lamb chops.  She is loving it...then I tell her...Lamb of God is pretty tasty, eh?  Never expected her to say...well, yes...this is delicious....hahahahahahahaha...it was NOT that lamb...that lamb is alive and well and now belongs to our neighbour and delivered a healthy lamb in November... people... 

I also had a veggan person tell me...please say you will never eat those lambs...that you would use only their wool...had to inform her that they were hair sheep...no wool...but if she wanted to make a hair sweater, I'd sell her one


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey, the BEST kind of animal is the kind that you can eat if you don't like it or it doesn't work out and people don't look at you weird.


Gotta agree!! 


Is it wrong to admit I get a weird sense of satisfaction when I eat a particularly nasty tempered rooster?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha Yes I do. Why? Do they say that in the show?


Yup, that's a Si special, Jack!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I agree Straw...however, some people will always look at you weird for eating your animals...errr...or should I say horrified?
> 
> A few years ago, someone came to see our brand new baby lambs...one (Abbey) was a pure white, beautiful lamb...she could not believe how adorable she was and said...this one makes me think of "the Lamb of God"...promise me you will never eat Lamb of God.  Fast forward a year later...she mentions she has always wondered about lamb chops... but never tried them...so, we invite her and her hubs to supper for lamb chops.  She is loving it...then I tell her...Lamb of God is pretty tasty, eh?  Never expected her to say...well, yes...this is delicious....hahahahahahahaha...it was NOT that lamb...that lamb is alive and well and now belongs to our neighbour and delivered a healthy lamb in November... people...
> 
> I also had a veggan person tell me...please say you will never eat those lambs...that you would use only their wool...had to inform her that they were hair sheep...no wool...but if she wanted to make a hair sweater, I'd sell her one


Oh well. haha Farm animals are able to be eaten. By law you can also eat your dogs and cats as log as they are your and you do everything on your property. Can you imagine the look you would get? lol

hah Funny. I always enjoy that kind of story. People's reaction can be so funny!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. "Jack" is Si's. lol But hey, I'be been saying "hey" way before Si was. lol Well maybe not but before I saw the show. haha


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My rabbit is an anti-social little jerk. Maybe I'll just eat him and offer to buy my bf a nice, cuddly one...


----------

